

Multi Touch Table... Made Out of a Cardboard Box! - jasonlbaptiste
http://gizmodo.com/394426/college-student-makes-multi+touch-table-out-of-cardboard-box

======
nirmal
Gizmodo seems to be freaking out with URL resolution. There was a post awhile
back about Lux. Here's a post from the forums for the group that builds the
device shown. <http://nuigroup.com/forums/viewthread/1731/>

------
nazgulnarsil
this is really cool. i had no idea you could do detection with a webcam. does
this require a pretty good overhead light to work properly? I'm gonna try
this.

